# Yahoo- A guide to probiotics (Times Online)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

British families spend about £5 million a week on probiotic-enriched foods such as Actimel, Müller Vitality and Yakult in the hope that the â€œfriendly bacteriaâ€ they contain will improve their health and wellbeing. But to what end? Do the benefits of probiotics live up to the marketing hype?View the full article


----------

